# Help With a Vintage Delta Milwaukee 6" Jointer



## gtrmark (Jan 28, 2016)

Hoping someone can help shed some light on a mid-century Delta Milwaukee Rockwell 6" jointer I'm considering buying. NJ 228 stamped beneath the fence and RJ 255 underneath infeed table. Serial # is BE 1181. Any info about year of manufacture, how difficult it is to find replacement blades & belt, value, etc. would be appreciated. Asking price is $350, which sounds high, and there's also an issue. The fence and infeed table is one big cast piece and there's about 1/16" of play that's affecting accuracy. It looks as though the whole piece isn't properly seated - if it's a simple fix/adjustment I'm willing to take a chance at a much lower price, but if it's irreparable damage or wear I'll pass. Anybody have any info?


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds like you have a "vintage" machine…Delta/Milwaukee/Rockwell probably dates from the 40's/early 50's before the world moved on? I'd say "collector" value rather than "shop" value rules here.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/
Check here for info, best I can do.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Scroll down this page and check it out
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1141&tab=3


----------



## gtrmark (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow, there's a lot of information to comb through on that site - thanks for the direction.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

$350 is a lot unless it is totally restored with new bearings, paint etc. You don't want to spend that much if it's a shortbed jointer, either.


----------



## gtrmark (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah dhazelton, I'm thinking of offering $150 as-is and $250 if he can figure out how to get the play out of the infeed table. It's also missing the guard and the outfeed tightening knob on the back, so $350 is a lot. From what I'm seeing, it has a 1954 serial number but looks like the model from the '57 catalog, so it's somewhere within the mid-'50's.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd pass. Old Delta jointers are not uncommon and you want the porkchop.


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> I d pass. Old Delta jointers are not uncommon and you want the porkchop.
> 
> - dhazelton


Collector might want it. Back before the "New Yankee Workshop" a lot of the home workshop tools were like that…small footprint, "close enough" tolerances, etc. I bought an old Rockwell shaper on E-Bay years ago (before the sellers posted estimated shipping charges…the old iron weighed a ton and I probably paid as much in freight as I did for the tool). I know it runs but I've never used it. Once and awhile though I look at it and marvel at the engineering…the split fence on it's own is pretty amazing (massive cast iron body with thick maple faces) as is the reversible direction power switch. Actually been toying with the idea of buying a few cutters (1/2" spindle but I hear the reducing bushings work ok).


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Based on the serial number, it's a 1954 machine. Model would be dependent upon the stand it was shipped with. 37-205 for an enclosed cast iron stand, 37-207 for an open leg steel one. You can see the catalog options for it here. Operating and maintenance instructions along with a parts diagram can be found here They are very solid machines, and replacement knives, belts, bearings, etc.. are readily available. The fence and it's bevel angle setup is actually a clone of the Boice Crane jointer design, which pre-dates it by a few years, and should be an easy fix. As for value, without seeing it or knowing more about, it's hard to tell. Cast iron stands are rare and sought after… an original motor is also a plus… general condition and depending on what you want to do with it, it probably won't be a plug-n-play machine unless the PO has taken good care of it and provided the normal maintenance. But parts are available should you want to get it back into pristine shape. $350 is a good price for a restored one, but not one in the condition you hint at.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Just realized you specified the play was in the table, not the fence… there is a bolt on the underside of the table that needs to be tightened and should fix the problem.


----------



## gtrmark (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for weighing in everyone, much appreciated and you've all been a big help!


----------

